
A strategic approach to Covid-19 vaccine R&D - sohkamyung
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/05/08/science.abc5312
======
vikramkr
Dr. Anthony Fauci is one of the authors. It's a good read on how they're
thinking about vaccine development, and I'd give the conclusions and
recommendations put forward here some real weight considering the
knowledge/influence over the regulatory pathway these authors might have

